# Portugal Travel



## Alshymer (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi 
Just wanted to know if anyone knows the situation for travel in Portugal at the moment?
Regards
A


----------



## Topmast (Jan 2, 2021)

At the moment we are locked down from 1 pm until 5am everyday until (  I.e curfew )Monday then the authorities are going to re access the situation,as like the U, k ,we are suffering a lot of cases of the dreaded Covid please stay at home and stay safe .why anyone needs to travel at the moment beats me.


----------



## Harrers (Jan 2, 2021)

Don't know where you are planning to travel from but from 1st January 2021 there are currently restrictions stopping UK citizens entering Europe from UK. I think if you can prove you are a returning resident and have a negative Covid result you can enter EU. I am sure someone much better informed will put me right if I've got it wrong. Not sure that I, a resident of France with a British passport would be able to cross into Spain. I do have French registered camping car so might not be stopped. It's hypothetical as I don't plan on going anywhere at the moment though.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2021)

As others say, you need to check what the current rules for Portugal are, the gov.UK site has some for travel *to* and https://www.safecommunitiesportugal.com is good to find rules for each area within Portugal. You can only stop in approved camp sites, not wild camping. If driving into Portugal I am not sure whether they are stopping people at the border with Spain, they didn't stop us on 22/12. Definitely can't go through France by ferry or on tunnel now unless negative covid test and reason to travel, like returning resident. Same applies to travelling on ferry to Spain.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

This just recently posted on one of my FB interest groups about an hour ago, from someone who lives in Portugal.

_________________________________________

For all of my travelling friends in Portugal or who usually Winter here. No sarcy comments aimed at me please. 
We have witnessed fines being handed out and many areas cleared already by GNR. This is copied from an official source:- 

*As of 9 January, the new Decree-Law no. 102-B / 2020 enters into force, which prohibits overnight stays and parking in all locations that are not expressly designated for motorhomes.*

This decree amends the Highway Code and complementary legislation, transposing Directive (EU) 2020/612.

Read the full article, one of the changes that has come to affect freedom and the way in which Caravanning is viewed in Portugal.

"Article 50-A

Prohibition of overnight stays and parking of motorhomes

1 - Without prejudice to the provisions of articles 49 and 50, overnight stays and parking of motorhomes or the like are prohibited outside the places expressly authorized for this purpose.

2 - For the purposes of the preceding paragraph, it is considered:

a) ‘Aparcamento’ means the parking of the vehicle with more space than its perimeter;

b) 'Motorhome or similar' means a vehicle that has a living space or that is adapted for the use of a living space, classified as a 'motorhome', 'special bedroom' or 'caravan' by the Institute of Mobility and Transport, IP ;

c) 'Overnight', the permanence of a motorhome or similar at the parking place, with occupants, between 9:00 pm one day and 7:00 am the next day.

3 - Anyone who violates the provisions of paragraph 1 shall be sanctioned with a fine of (euro) 60 to (euro) 300, unless it is an overnight stay or parking in areas of the Natura 2000 network and protected areas, in which case the fine is from (euro) 120 to (euro) 600 (euro). “

Inspection is the responsibility of the GNR, PSP, Maritime Police and Municipalities.

Source: Decree-Law no. 102-B / 2020
https://www.facebook.com/groups/265...84276963557&notif_t=group_activity&ref=notif#


----------



## Topmast (Jan 6, 2021)

What a shame it has come to this,I suppose it’s because of the large number of vans converging on The beach areas especially in the Algarve, I can only hope that a bit of tolerance is still shown in the off the beaten track places.
It is also sometimes difficult to be sure if a spot with toilet and parking is classified as a camping spot.5


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2021)

@Topmast  I agree, but there are lots of places in the interior which are marked "motor home parking" but it is where people congregate and it is not a designated area. In this situation seems fair to implement restrictions. I don't think this would be applied round our way to individual vans parked discreetly at a barragem overnight though. The GNR probably wouldn't notice or care.  But they could.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Last year when we nearly got flooded at Messines on the aire I started looking at legal aires and illegal. Plenty are illegal, so thinking that WC that annoys them would be fined and the places like under Faro airport may not ? Law in Portugal is applied if they want to.


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2021)

New measures in Portugal...we were in lowest tier now gone up to very high risk,
Possibly a further lockdown 12th jan review. Cannot be out at weekend after 1pm and restrictions going into other council areas. 
Won't really affect us except I was planning on a trip to the local market saturday...over the border so cancelled. Local little shop will do....






__





						Council of Minister Communique Extension of State of Emergency 8th 15th January | Safe Communities Portugal
					

English informal translation. Original in Portuguese Download here1. The Council of Ministers today approved the decree that regulates the extension of the state of emergency decreed by the President of the Republic, throughout the continental territory, in the period between 00:01 on January 8...




					www.safecommunitiesportugal.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

REC said:


> New measures in Portugal...we were in lowest tier now gone up to very high risk,
> Possibly a further lockdown 12th jan review. Cannot be out at weekend after 1pm and restrictions going into other council areas.
> Won't really affect us except I was planning on a trip to the local market saturday...over the border so cancelled. Local little shop will do....
> 
> ...



You're still probably a lot safer out there than we are back in good old blighty just now (emphasis on 'blight' !)


----------



## Phantom (Jan 9, 2021)

It seems that there are now up to €2000 fines for overnighting in 'unauthorised places'.   
https://www.portugalresident.com/hi...ns-for-caravans-and-motorhomes-from-tomorrow/


----------

